# Your favorite crappy players



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

As a fan of the Pacers and Raptors, I've had to watch a lot of crappy players play in my lifetime so I have quite a few players to choose from. But my All-Time favorite crappy players are definitely Scot Pollard and Pops Mensah-Bonsuh. 



















Who do you guys got?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: You're favorite crappy players*


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: You're favorite crappy players*

Kurt Rambis. 

No picture necessary.


----------



## oolalaa (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: You're favorite crappy players*



El Shaqtus said:


> Kurt Rambis.
> 
> No picture necessary.


Clark Kent was not crappy! A ferocious warrior.


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: You're favorite crappy players*

Wasn't really crappy, but I liked Anthony 'Beetlejuice' Johnson when he was a Net and beyond.

And of course, Brian Scalabrine and Hassan 'Chops' Adams.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: You're favorite crappy players*










Mateen was my dude.










I miss this guy every day. **** Brian Scalibrwhateveri, Austin Croshere is the epitome of white hustle.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dacos...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hoffa, Kapono, Joel Anthony and Shimmy (the last one is debatable in terms of "crappy player", I mean that even when he was towards the end of his career and was perceived as "crappy", he was still one of my faves).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dj mbenga and pig miller


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Noticing a trend here


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Paul McPherson and Trevor Ruffin!

My all crap team-

Pg- Ruffin
Sg- McPherson
Sf- James White
Pf- pig miller
C- mbenga


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre said:


> Noticing a trend here


An abundance of crappy white guys?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Najera and Brian Cardinal


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Flight White!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Crappy white players are adorable, crappy black players are maddening cause they aren't supposed to be crappy.. so in that spirit.. Marty Conlon


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Darko.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-James- said:


> Flight White!


I ****ing hate that guy.

Learn to do a jump shot, play defense, ****, learn to do something other than dunk.


Why that guy still gets try outs is beyond me.


What a lazy piece of shit James White is.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Slava Medvedenko.

I don't think I have ever seen a player look so lost out on the court, but for some reason I always found myself rooting for him rather than loathing him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The mere mention of James White made me tweet him out of anger. It was not a nice tweet.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

See the weak players I like weren't weak in college, so basically I just still like a lot of college busts and fringe players.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre said:


> See the weak players I like weren't weak in college, so basically I just still like a lot of college busts and fringe players.


So you're a big Tyler Hansbrough fan?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Are you pinning him to being a bust or fringe player...that's good ammo come February :2ti:


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Calvin Booth was a great crappy player.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Duerod for three!!!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jake Voshkuhl. The only reason I like him is because he was one of the worst players in 2k5 and I would sub out Amare if I was down double digits or after the half in 2k5 and just dominate with him down low. He'd average 30ppg in a half. The dude was rated 59 in a game where 55 is the lowest rating. He was 50/50 on layups. Just a complete disaster. But that uncoordinated **** led me to my ranking of 26 on 2k5 online rankings. A champion of champions. No one expects the Voshkuhl to be wrecking your house! He was the ultimate homewrecker.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Adam Morrison, D.J Mbenga, Keyon Dooling, Luke Walton, and Micheal "White Dynamite" Doleac I'm sure Heat fans remember him.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Any Heat fan without Earl Barron on their list isn't a Heat fan if you ask me. 

Also, pretty much every single player from the 07-08 Heat roster. That team was so bad it holds a special place in my heart. Blake Ahearn, Mark Blount, Kasib Powell, Stephane Lasme, Chris Quinn etc.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

http://nimg.sulekha.com/sports/thumbnailfull/vinny-del-*****-jannero-pargo-2009-10-16-23-10-46.jpg


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

primoz brezec


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah, Brian Cardinal fan checking in.

Wasn't too shabby until his knee went out definitely qualifies for hanging around seven full seasons afterward.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Surprised no one said Kwame Brown yet.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Or Norris Cole.

*high-fives R-Star*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jiri Welsch was a badass.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: You're favorite crappy players*



Knicks4life said:


>


My god. That's a cartoon chin.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

True, I liked Chris Quinn.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Slava Medvedenko.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a player look so lost out on the court, but for some reason I always found myself rooting for him rather than loathing him.







Any mention of Slava must forever include this video for now on... :laugh:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

how could you guys forget Mad Dog?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Or Norris Cole.
> 
> *high-fives R-Star*


Yes!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> primoz brezec


Good call.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nikolai Tskitishvili

I remember reading in Slam where they asked "What do you do when you aren't playing basketball?" and he replied "Playing xbox by a nice warm fire." and I thought, hey I like this guy.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

The whole Raptors organization from 2004-Present.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> The whole Raptors organization from 2004-Present.


So Chris Bosh is a crappy player?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Last year Lou Amundson was my favorite crappy player for sure.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

XxIrvingxX said:


> So Chris Bosh is a crappy player?


Did I ****ing stutter?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Odds of the doctor taking his own life in the next 5 years? I'll give 5 to 1 odds he does it.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> Did I ****ing stutter?


How can you stutter something that you type onto the computer??

Edit: And as for Bosh being a crappy player, again, how is this person not banned already? He's obviously a troll.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> Jake Voshkuhl. The only reason I like him is because he was one of the worst players in 2k5 and I would sub out Amare if I was down double digits or after the half in 2k5 and just dominate with him down low. He'd average 30ppg in a half. The dude was rated 59 in a game where 55 is the lowest rating. He was 50/50 on layups. Just a complete disaster. But that uncoordinated **** led me to my ranking of 26 on 2k5 online rankings. A champion of champions. No one expects the Voshkuhl to be wrecking your house! He was the ultimate homewrecker.


Those 2K5 ladder rankings were a total joke. I could create a new profile and move up to the top 10 in the ladder in under 10 games. I did it all the time, then I'd get bored and start dicking around.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> How can you stutter something that you type onto the computer??
> 
> Edit: And as for Bosh being a crappy player, again, how is this person not banned already? He's obviously a troll.


You can't get banned for being a shitty poster is the issue.

Sure, he's arguably the worst poster we have ever had on here, but unless you really want to reach with baiting infractions, he's breaking no rules.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Is Robert Traylor crappy enough?

(Dis)honorable mention to Stanley Roberts and Oliver Miller.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You can't get banned for being a shitty poster is the issue.
> 
> Sure, he's arguably the worst poster we have ever had on here, but unless you really want to reach with baiting infractions, he's breaking no rules.


$20 says he will be suspended sometime the following season for trolling the lakers board


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

How the hell did I forget this guy.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Bill Hanzlik (anyone younger than 40 will need to look him up), Vitaly Potapenko, and Jason Collins.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ChrisWoj said:


> Those 2K5 ladder rankings were a total joke. I could create a new profile and move up to the top 10 in the ladder in under 10 games. I did it all the time, then I'd get bored and start dicking around.


I was 128-0 at one point and I was nowhere near the top.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> $20 says he will be suspended sometime the following season for trolling the lakers board


I'll double that to $40


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Semih Erden for the half-season he was in Boston. That gangly guy would get stuck in a lineup with Rondo, Garnett, Allen, and Pierce and was just good enough at being forgotten about that he got a few easy dunks every game. Still furious we gave him and Harangody away to bring in Troy Murphy. I miss Turkish Shaq. Also furious we drafted Luke in the first place because it forced Scal out.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nikolai Tskitishvili
> 
> I remember reading in Slam where they asked "What do you do when you aren't playing basketball?" and he replied "Playing xbox by a nice warm fire." and I thought, hey I like this guy.


Him and Maciej Lampe...I stanned every NBAdraft.net "compares to Dirk Nowitzki/Pau Gasol" player so hard in my teens -_-


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dajuan Wagner!

Also, does Joel Anthony classify?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Dajuan Wagner!
> 
> Also, does Joel Anthony classify?


Pretty much everyone on Miami other than the Big 3 would classify:laugh:.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

including CHris Bosh


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Dajuan Wagner!
> 
> Also, does Joel Anthony classify?


The next AI, good call. I loved that dude. Never panned out,but had more than a few "wow, he's going to make it" games. Didnt he get sick?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre said:


> Him and Maciej Lampe...I stanned every NBAdraft.net "compares to Dirk Nowitzki/Pau Gasol" player so hard in my teens -_-


:laugh:

Lampe was my dude. Pretty sure he was the worst bust of the next "great white center"s. I think they tried calling him Euro shaq pre draft.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I was always a Funderburk guy myself.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Mine is actually Martin Lewis from the Raptors 96/97. Picked him up on NBA Full Court Press and used him as the 6th man on my Championship Sonics team haha.

http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=LEWISMA01


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

edabomb said:


> Mine is actually Martin Lewis from the Raptors 96/97. Picked him up on NBA Full Court Press and used him as the 6th man on my Championship Sonics team haha.
> 
> http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=LEWISMA01


First guy in this thread I never heard of, congrats. 

And I am under 40 bill hanzlik guy.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

e-monk said:


> including CHris Bosh


Oh god Drizzay brain washed E monk.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I guess I have to say Darko Milicic now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Brian Cook


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


>


I don't see how whatley falls under crappy. He was a good rotation player, starter at one point?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't see how whatley falls under crappy. He was a good rotation player, starter at one point?


This was true. He came into the league as a starter-quality guy and then faltered more and more into crappiness as his career progressed. I don't know exactly what the cutoff is for crappiness. I just know he was one of my favorite fringe NBA players late in his career.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> I was 128-0 at one point and I was nowhere near the top.


Which system were you on? I played on PS2. I could get into the top 10 with 10 straight wins. If I remember the way it was set up correctly - it let you select who you played. I'd start out playing top 25 teams and after a few wins my ranking would be artificially inflated so I'd beat the guys in the top 10. By the time I got to 10 wins I was up there. I was in college at the time - I always gave my headset to my roommate and he'd just talk shit all game long while I ran pick n rolls out the ass and manned the post blocking everything in sight.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't see how whatley falls under crappy. He was a good rotation player, *starter at one point?*


So was Kwame Brown...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> So was Kwame Brown...


And Smush Parker.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> And Smush Parker.


Smush Parker actually started out well from what I remember. Kwame got the starting job because he played okay against a Phoenix Suns team that didn't take him seriously at all.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sacre.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkyhFerdaFM

End Thread


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Jahidi White. 

I'd put a picture, but can't find one to justify how large he was.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R-Star said:


> The next AI, good call. I loved that dude. Never panned out,but had more than a few "wow, he's going to make it" games. Didnt he get sick?


He had to have his entire colon removed. If not for that, I think he would still be around averaging 13PPG on some team. Great scorer.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Sacre.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkyhFerdaFM
> 
> End Thread


He's Canadian and I followed his entire career at Gonzaga so I'd consider him one of my favourite crappy players.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Knick Killer said:


> He's Canadian and I followed his entire career at Gonzaga so I'd consider him one of my favourite crappy players.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Never new he was canadian. Joel Anthony is Canadian and probably my favorite crappy player....even though he isnt really crappy, just on offense.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

One of my favorite Bucks of all time


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> Never new he was canadian. Joel Anthony is Canadian and probably my favorite crappy player....even though he isnt really crappy, just on offense.


Gonzaga has recruited lots of Canadians over the years.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Jelani McCoy


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Randy Brown was my man back in the Jordan days! Watching him blow break-away layups was just a terrible sight to see but I loved himr regardless

Always pulled for Sebastion Telfair's garbage ass too


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Can't believe I forgot about him, but I've always gotten a kick out of Hamed Hadaddi for some reason. Every time I see him play it seems like he does one, and only one, good thing and then you just completely forget he's out there.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Does Dwight Howard count?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Does Dwight Howard count?


No, because he's not your favorite player, but he is crappy.


----------

